# Rip off by Lyft



## Obodo (Apr 22, 2019)

Guys,
I did an 11mile trip this sunday morning and got paid $12.
The rider was complaining to me that lyft charged her almost $33.
Can you imagine the rip off by lyft.
By the way they no longer display how much they charge and their deductions.
Something need to be done


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Obodo said:


> Guys,
> I did an 11mile trip this sunday morning and got paid $12.
> The rider was complaining to me that lyft charged her almost $33.
> Can you imagine the rip off by lyft.
> ...


You got paid almost 1 dollar per mile, which is what you signed up for. What difference does it make what Lyft makes off of the ride?


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> You got paid almost 1 dollar per mile, which is what you signed up for. What difference does it make what Lyft makes off of the ride?


The difference is that Uber and Lyft are the tech company, the middle ware, not the service provider.

Are why are they charging pax for labor the driver has to deal with like extra pax, extra stops etc.

Also, U/L insists on NOT allowing drivers to make money per pax, per extra rider, per bag, for cargo, extreme terrain fees, remote pickups and drop offs etc.

We are forced to lose money when we could get more for what we actually, not theoretically, provide.

So yeah, I wanna know what the other side is getting if I'm forced to work for peanuts.

If you're tech be tech, charge the transaction fee .

We are the labor. The money made in the street should be 100% less tech fee. Period.

The current system is a scheme , a conspiracy between U/L and politicians and law enforcement.

I'm always leery of folks that seem to have no problem being conned, lied to, and stolen from everyday they work.

How does that set so well with you?


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

When you went online and then accepted the ride you indicated your willingness to perform the task at the applicable rates. If the rates no longer meet your requirements cease accepting rides.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

BeansnRice said:


> The difference is that Uber and Lyft are the tech company, the middle ware, not the service provider.
> 
> Are why are they charging pax for labor the driver has to deal with like extra pax, extra stops etc.
> 
> ...


If you were pouring coffee at Starbucks pouring $5 cups of coffee that cost them .75 would you still be complaing?


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you were pouring coffee at Starbucks pouring $5 cups of coffee that cost them .75 would you still be complaing?


Yes, if I was also the person _*forced*_ to sell them the coffee at 75 cents as terms of my working. (...and before you suggest it, I did quit driving several months ago.)


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you were pouring coffee at Starbucks pouring $5 cups of coffee that cost them .75 would you still be complaing?


If you were making $100 an hour in a tech job where the employer was making 1000s off your work, would you still *****? This is capitalism.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> If you were making $100 an hour in a tech job where the employer was making 1000s off your work, would you still @@@@@? This is capitalism.


I never complain about the money..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

the question is did you get paid what Lyft agreed to pay mile/time? What the pax pays has no meaning. Between pax and Lyft.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> the question is did you get paid what Lyft agreed to pay mile/time? What the pax pays has no meaning. Between pax and Lyft.


Except most passengers think you got all or most of that money and you are the greedy bad guy.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> Except most passengers think


most pax never bring the subject up. If they do I explain. However, my pax are all daytime and they ain't being abused by surge or whatever. They simply don't give a hoot and never bring it up.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have seen similar with F*ub*a*r*. Gr*yft* does not have a monopoly on taking most of the passenger payment.



ColtDelta said:


> Except most passengers think you got all or most of that money and you are the greedy bad guy.


^^^^^^^^THIS, even if they never mention it to you.^^^^^^^^

Conversely, I have run trips where either F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft* lost money.

The days of twenty or twenty five per-cent have *been* gone.

Uber shills. Uber Trolls and Lyft Camp Fire Girls, are, of course, happy with whatever peanuts that either one gives to them and tell us that all pay cuts are the "GREAT NEWS!" that the TNCs tell us that they are. Just because Uber Boy Scouts and Lyft Brownies are happy with peanuts, we are supposed to be happy with them, as well.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

pax complains about $33. driver says "i'll do it for $25, straight cash homie" problem solved


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

JaxUberLyft said:


> When you went online and then accepted the ride you indicated your willingness to perform the task at the applicable rates. If the rates no longer meet your requirements cease accepting rides.


Disagree w/my friend Beans & Rice. 
"Forced" is inaccurate.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> pax complains about $33. driver says "i'll do it for $25, straight cash homie" problem solved


And a straight path to deactivation or even worse in case of accident - you are personally liable for pax's injuries unless you have a commercial insurance


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have seen similar with F*ub*a*r*. Gr*yft* does not have a monopoly on taking most of the passenger payment.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^THIS, even if they never mention it to you.^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


Well said.&#128077;


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

The problem is that pax don’t feel like tipping us driver when this two tech companies keep over charging and they think we get more. The reality we get paid the same.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Obodo said:


> Guys,
> I did an 11mile trip this sunday morning and got paid $12.
> The rider was complaining to me that lyft charged her almost $33.
> Can you imagine the rip off by lyft.
> ...


-------------------------
Yes, the charges are shown but you have to wait until the close of the work week to see them. 
Go into the website and look under earnings. It will show you the breakdown for the trips taken in the week.



Another Uber Driver said:


> I have seen similar with F*ub*a*r*. Gr*yft* does not have a monopoly on taking most of the passenger payment.
> 
> -------------------------------------
> I drive for Lyft part time.
> ...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Obodo said:


> Guys,
> I did an 11mile trip this sunday morning and got paid $12.
> The rider was complaining to me that lyft charged her almost $33.
> Can you imagine the rip off by lyft.
> ...


AB5 and a union contract

the good thing about Lyft is it's making more drivers love AB5 each day


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you were pouring coffee at Starbucks pouring $5 cups of coffee that cost them .75 would you still be complaing?


If I had to pay for the supplies, the equipment, the rent, the uniform, and maintain the machinery, then YES I would complain.

If I was an employee, then no.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The title of this thread sounds like a new BS cologne; "Rip off....by Lyft."

It probably smells horrible. :meh:


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So you should have received ($33 x 75%) *$24.75* for the ride. That's what drivers agreed to a few years ago and some even would keep 80%. These crooked companies are ruining our lives. They aren't even close to what drivers originally agreed to.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Yulli Yung said:


> You got paid almost 1 dollar per mile, which is what you signed up for. What difference does it make what Lyft makes off of the ride?


It makes a difference. When passengers are over-charged they're not happy and may downrate the driver in spite. They also don't tip.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Before I owned my own dealership, I sold cars for a couple of them. I got paid 25% of the profit, and the store kept 75%. I made $120-150K per annum.

Your problem is what exactly ? You knew what you signed up for, as I did. If you don't like it, not their problem.

I don't drive for Lyft either.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

BeansnRice said:


> The difference is that Uber and Lyft are the tech company, the middle ware, not the service provider.
> 
> Are why are they charging pax for labor the driver has to deal with like extra pax, extra stops etc.
> 
> ...


You're not forced to do anything.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> The title of this thread sounds like a new BS cologne; "Rip off....by Lyft."
> 
> It probably smells horrible. :meh:


And each time they change the formula they make it smell worse.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> most pax never bring the subject up. If they do I explain. However, my pax are all daytime and they ain't being abused by surge or whatever. They simply don't give a hoot and never bring it up.


You technically don't know they're not being abused since you can't see what they're being charged


KK2929 said:


> -------------------------
> Yes, the charges are shown but you have to wait until the close of the work week to see them.
> Go into the website and look under earnings. It will show you the breakdown for the trips taken in the week.


A summary . . . a weekly summary . . . not a per trip breakdown


uberdriverfornow said:


> And each time they change the formula they make it smell worse.


The smell is Nauseating


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> The title of this thread sounds like a new BS cologne; "Rip off....by Lyft."
> 
> It probably smells horrible. :meh:


I'm trying to picture the commercial for this. You know how they're usually a sweaty smelly looking guy walking through a field of something.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Obodo said:


> Guys,
> I did an 11mile trip this sunday morning and got paid $12.
> The rider was complaining to me that lyft charged her almost $33.
> Can you imagine the rip off by lyft.
> ...


It will show on your 1099. Lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> You technically don't know they're not being abused since you can't see what they're being charged


I don't buy it. To a pax there is no daylight between a driver and Uber. To them we ARE Uber. If a pax is upset with a ride for whatever reason they WILL say something. Very very few notes here of pax saying they were 'abused' due to surge pricing and/or pricing in general. Pax wants a ride they see the actual price or a range (in calif). They can 'confirm' ride or not. They are not 'abused' at all. 
And, as noted, my rides are all during weekdays and during daylight hours; no abuse at all.
&#128526;


----------



## Ozzone (Feb 23, 2019)

Obodo said:


> Guys,
> I did an 11mile trip this sunday morning and got paid $12.
> The rider was complaining to me that lyft charged her almost $33.
> Can you imagine the rip off by lyft.
> ...


Very simple. Next time tell the rider they should complain to Lyft. $33 for 11 miles? They got ripped off. I wouldn't complain about $12 for just 11 miles.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

The price the pax is charged is important to drivers because higher prices mean less demand. If a pax gets charged $25 instead of $33, but the same $12 goes to you, the only thing that's changed is that the price is lower for the pax. Higher prices encourage pax to find other means to get places - carpool, public transportation, ride from a friend, the list goes on and on. That means less work for drivers. But if rides are more affordable, they'll be willing to shell out the $$$ for the convenience. That means more work for drivers.

Having said that, these companies can't seem to pull a profit, let alone break even, regardless of how much more they charge pax while dropping rates for drivers. Soon the pax will be paying $5/mile and drivers making $0.05/mile so they can finally make some money rather than bleeding millions of $$$ per month.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I don't buy it. To a pax there is no daylight between a driver and Uber. To them we ARE Uber. If a pax is upset with a ride for whatever reason they WILL say something. Very very few notes here of pax saying they were 'abused' due to surge pricing and/or pricing in general. Pax wants a ride they see the actual price or a range (in calif). They can 'confirm' ride or not. They are not 'abused' at all.
> And, as noted, my rides are all during weekdays and during daylight hours; no abuse at all.
> &#128526;


Sure bud. So for some reason you are the exception and they're not going to screw you or your passengers over like they do everyone else or wait, they changed their conniving, deceiving, lying 
manipulative ways and no longer function like that? Did you ever utilize The Surge apps before they made their API private? Do you ever use the passenger app? The truth is right in front of you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> So for some reason you are the exception and they're not going to screw you


is that sarcasm attempt? The simple fact is if a pax is upset, they won't use RS. They have other options. I guess here, in my market, at least during the day pax are obsessing about what they are paying for their ride. They don't bring it up. 
Surge? During a weekday mid-morning hours? This forum is full on notes 'don't chase the surge'; have you seen them? I view surges from comfort of my living room; the pretty colors. Never have they been so pretty I went online to 'chase' it outside of my regular driving hours.
Yes, I use the pax app and yes I take rides. And yes as a pax I understand supply and demand and know fares can up/down depending. It is what it is; whining, crying, moaning (as a paying customer) is pointless. Many pax will check both uber and lyft and go with cheapest fare. Me, won't do lyft as pax or driver. 
3-5 million uber trips per day shoots down the theory pax are in riot mode. 99.98% enjoy the convenience. That is the truth.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> is that sarcasm attempt? The simple fact is if a pax is upset, they won't use RS. They have other options. I guess here, in my market, at least during the day pax are obsessing about what they are paying for their ride. They don't bring it up.
> Surge? During a weekday mid-morning hours? This forum is full on notes 'don't chase the surge'; have you seen them? I view surges from comfort of my living room; the pretty colors. Never have they been so pretty I went online to 'chase' it outside of my regular driving hours.
> Yes, I use the pax app and yes I take rides. And yes as a pax I understand supply and demand and know fares can up/down depending. It is what it is; whining, crying, moaning (as a paying customer) is pointless. Many pax will check both uber and lyft and go with cheapest fare. Me, won't do lyft as pax or driver.
> 3-5 million uber trips per day shoots down the theory pax are in riot mode. 99.98% enjoy the convenience. That is the truth.


That's where you're wrong and this is exactly uber and Lyft's intention. If the passengers are upset they won't use rideshare? What? You know how many times I get told they can't see their life without it? I had a grown ass man 50 years old crying begging for us drivers not to quit. They need us. I get told over and over again they don't know what they would do without us. It doesn't mean they arent mad about a crazy fare they're being charged.

Riot mode? What? I agree 99.9% of passengers like the convenience. They won't stop using it.

If you don't use Lyft as a driver or passenger, then why are you on a Lyft thread talking like you know how they operate? There's a reason they're hiding with the passenger pays and if you would have used the surge acts before their API went private, you would see the passenger is being charged 350% Prime with the drivers getting zero bonus. That's not even arguable. I don't know why you would even be arguing that since you don't drive for them or ride with them. clearly you never saw what we see


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Riot mode? What? I agree 99.9% of passengers like the convenience. They won't stop using it.


ok, we agree. BUT have you ever wondered why your pax complain about the price? I mean, do you bring it up? Trigger them?
My pax never, ever, mention what they are paying. They don't complain. Not even on their radar. 
Another reason to only drive during the daylight hours.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ok, we agree. BUT have you ever wondered why your pax complain about the price? I mean, do you bring it up? Trigger them?
> My pax never, ever, mention what they are paying. They don't complain. Not even on their radar.
> Another reason to only drive during the daylight hours.


Why would I wonder? Obviously if they're *****ing about the price they're upset with the price. I have no control over it. Typically they say something right after I greet them.
Pax: Hi how are you? 
Me: Hi, I'm well. how are you? Pax: I'm good. I see they got the prices jacked up right now 
OR 
you guys must be busy, huh?

A lot of times it's the airport runs


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Obviously if they're @@@@@ing about the price they're upset with the price


your pax are special and/or you are¿ My pax never bring 'fees' up, nor do they complain about anything. Point A to point B; that's what they want. And if they are in a nice ride, they are happy about that. Maybe when the ride is a precious prius, they tend to complain? idk. :barefoot:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> your pax are special and/or you are¿ My pax never bring 'fees' up, nor do they complain about anything. Point A to point B; that's what they want. And if they are in a nice ride, they are happy about that. Maybe when the ride is a precious prius, they tend to complain? idk. :barefoot:


I wouldn't know about a Prius but perhaps you have some insight on that? Although this is a Lyft thread, I don't think a Prius qualifies as select and XL, the platforms I drive. Trust me it's not the vehicle I drive because I get multiple compliments a night. Nice ride, love your ______, sweet ride, etc &#128513;.

It's okay though. They can ***** all they want. I'm making my money. You can keep to your Prius rates with no prime or surge. I'll take my select and XL rates with Prime and surge&#128521;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> but perhaps you have some insight on that?


sure, I own one. I hate it. My wife drives it. As a pax I will cancel until a prius is NOT the selection. Prius would never qualify for anything but X and pool! 
Very sorry your pax decide to whine, moan and cry about how much they are being charged. My pax, those who chat, don't waste time on something they agreed to. 
XL? Sorry, afraid that would take a vehicle that wouldn't fit in my garage and would kinda defeat the purpose of 'gas mileage'.

And even a rookie knows not to chase the surge. :barefoot: Nuff said¿


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you were pouring coffee at Starbucks pouring $5 cups of coffee that cost them .75 would you still be complaing?


The difference is that when prices spike, there is a good chance that there are no drivers in that area. Therefore, if they give me a ride 6 miles away and are charging the rider an increase amount, shouldn't the driver also get that extra cut? This is how it used to be before the "hot zones" was enacted. We also never do see when they decide to give us extra $ on a ride until afterwards if you were not in a hot zone. If Lyft actually was honest with these long pick ups, maybe we wouldn't cancel most of them. I get dinged on an acceptance % because I wouldn't go 8, 10 and 11 miles for 3 straight pick ups? Insane way of doing business but I guess there are enough dumb drivers that will go 8 miles for a $3 payout while Lyft gets $12 with the extra charges.


----------

